
Bali security guard caught planting drugs on tourist - morpheous
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ReCiqiMqMQ&feature=youtu.be
======
kafkaesq
And even more comforting? The fact that Indonesia still imposes the death
penalty for drug trafficking.

